
Why aren't we all using Japanese toilets? - arikr
https://priceonomics.com/toilets/
======
shalmanese
It's a path dependancy issue. Japanese bathrooms are constructed with power to
the toilet so that washlet conversion is easy. American bathrooms don't have
power to the toilet so its either a feature specifically requested by the
homebuilder or an aftermarket mod. Its no longer a plug & play consumer
product so it makes it hard to merchandise and then the chicken & egg effect
takes over.

------
piercebot
The prices quoted in this article are significantly higher than what I paid.

The Toto c100 washlet, which I installed in May 2017, currently runs for less
than $360 on amazon [0]. And, despite the fact that I live in the suburbs of
Washington DC (a notoriously expensive place to live), I had a licensed
electrician do a next-day install of a GFI outlet in my bathroom for $150.

Installing the washlet was easy, and I had the requisite tools, so I did it
myself.

I ended up spending just over $500 in total, which is less than the minimum
quoted by the article. I agree with the author's points though on the quality
of life improvements one receives from having a washlet!

0:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UCIOWRM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_xs...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UCIOWRM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_xsT4BbT8G2SC9)

------
Glennross
I want to first point out that the PR article linked is a years-old
advertisement trying to convince anglophones to buy $600 washlets.

But more than just point out its commercial intent, I want to discuss a little
about the topic of why Japan has washlets.

A washlet is a combination of a toilet and a bidet -- sometimes with other
added features, but this is the core of it. Japan, specially overpopulated
urban Japan, has a lack of living space. Given how cramped the apartments and
houses in, for example, Tokyo can be, it makes sense to combine a toilet and a
bidet to save space.

In Japan, it's sometimes cheaper to buy a $600 toilet + bidet combo than to
pay for the extra space to install a separate bidet. Or sometimes the bathroom
is so tiny that they have no other choice.

The US and Europe generally doesn't have this problem. That's why we're not
all using washlets. Because we can just install a separate toilet and bidet
for a cheaper price.

And if you want a heated seat, you can get a toilet with that for much cheaper
than a $600 washlet.

~~~
timlod
European here - I've been to countless homes and would say that less than 1%
of homes have bidets (at least around Germany, Benelux), so that statement
does not make much sense.

I've been to Japan and recognise their toilets as more useful/comfortable as
what you'd encounter here, which is a standard toilet.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
In France bidets were common. Then they faded out in the 80's. And now they
are fashionable again.

------
twblalock
The bidet is fine; it's a little weird for those of us who aren't used to it.
The best feature of Japanese toilets is the heated seat. Your butt will never
be cold again.

------
everybodyknows
HN discussion of same link, six years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4784772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4784772)

------
RickJWagner
It sounds good and all, but I'm a little doubtful.

Can someone with real-world experience reassure me that a bidet actually
cleans.... uh, 'stubborn' refuse as well as paper?

~~~
fatnoah
I have one of these on a toilet in my new home. I was a skeptic for a bit, and
finally gave it a whirl. It's remarkably effective. My wife and son now love
the thing too.

The key is to use it BEFORE you apply any paper. My experience is that the
paper is basically just used to dry things off now. It's life changing.

------
senectus1
Why dont they have some sort of diagram or picture showing what a Japanese
toilet is?

I mean I get that its a kind of Bidet but what makes it a "Japanese" toilet in
particular?

~~~
guessmyname
Here are two articles with various pictures and animations:

• [https://www.cnn.com/style/article/toto-on-
japan/index.html](https://www.cnn.com/style/article/toto-on-japan/index.html)

• [https://www.engadget.com/2014/05/09/westerners-guide-to-
japa...](https://www.engadget.com/2014/05/09/westerners-guide-to-japanese-
toilets/)

~~~
Grue3
Actually all of these pictures are Western-style toilets with a bunch of extra
features. An _actual_ Japanese toilet looks like this:

[https://japantoday-
asset.scdn3.secure.raxcdn.com/img/store/d...](https://japantoday-
asset.scdn3.secure.raxcdn.com/img/store/de/8b/cfe8d34bc8bfcc401c7a8d99d3c5565563e1/toilets/_w850.jpg)

------
gaspoweredcat
i have no idea, while i never got on with the whole bidet thing i do think
that heated seats should be a basic human right! when you first get there
youll likely find them a bit weird but by the time you leave you have begun to
actively hate the idea of an unheated seat

------
el_don_almighty
GET ONE! Your whole life will be changed These things are awesome

